# Bba?



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Is this bba?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

From what I can tell it appears to be BBA.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

I kinda knew that. Was hoping someone would say different.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Since you were the one who started the Excel "overdosing" why not give it a try and let us know if it is BBA  

Like Trena said, it does look like BBA but it is kinda hard to tell from your pic.


----------



## sayembara (Dec 13, 2005)

try heat/salt method first...cheap and proven for some tanks.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Salt in a S.A tank with tetras and apistos? Not a good idea  And the temp is already at 80.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Another pic.


----------



## JaySilverman (Jun 19, 2005)

Yup, that's bba alright. I had the exact problem. Bba loves grass type plants.









Cut off infected leaves, up your co2 and dose twice the amount of exel. Your bba shoudl die off.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Thats the problem I am having, upping the co2. Right now, my bubble counter shows a stream of bubbles (not even countable). I am running a ceramic diffuser underneath the intake of my rena xp3. Spraybar is spitting out a fine mist throughout the tank.


----------



## JaySilverman (Jun 19, 2005)

Your co2 should be fine then.BBa takes a long time do die off so your best bet is to manually remove as much as possible and really give it a good kick in the a$$ with bleach treatment and exel. Is your tank heavily planted or lightly planted? How much light do you have? Do you have drift wood in your tank? Bba also loves decaying driftwood. If you have driftwood take it out and give it a good scraping and boil it.


----------



## trckrunrmike (Jan 31, 2005)

JaySilverman said:


> Yup, that's bba alright. I had the exact problem. Bba loves grass type plants.


Damn right, its all over my dwarf hairgrass >=(


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Lighting is 240watts over 75 gallons. Heavily planted but not in the foreground right. Was trying to do this without the excel but it may come to that.


----------



## MiSo (Nov 4, 2005)

i had bba on my driftwood. it was too big to boil so i just boiled water in a pot and poured over the wood. killed the bba quickly.

i also have micro swords and hair grass and its started to grow on those also.
cut infected leaves like said above. i also added phosguard in my canister filter (lfs recommended it) and so far it seems to have slowed down the process.


----------

